# Did anybody lodge RSMS 187 visa Decision ready/ direct entry since july 1st ?



## Eric Oz (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi there,

I lodged my application on August 15th and I was wondering what could be the timeline.

I am aware of the huge flow of applications in June and quite concerned about the impact on my application, even though it is in priority 1 group...

cheers,

Eric


----------



## Bokich (Oct 1, 2012)

Eric Oz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I lodged my application on August 15th and I was wondering what could be the timeline.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I lodged my DRC (direct stream) application on 3rd of September together with nomination (not approved). got an ack letter for nom on 4 of October and ack for the visa app on 22 of October. No news since then. DIAC states that they put all post-July applications on hold while they are working on pre-July ones. But I saw some people getting their visa granted in 8-13 weeks...


----------



## noypicouple (Nov 9, 2012)

Eric Oz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I lodged my application on August 15th and I was wondering what could be the timeline.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Do you have any updates about your visa? I am about to lodge my application first week of December, I'm wondering how long it takes.. Thanks!


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Here is my timeline... FYI I'm living in Adelaide and I think my application is being processed at the Paramatta office ... or Melbourne.

Nomination lodged with DIAC - 11 September 2012
RSMS (187) Direct Entry Non Decision Ready visa application lodged with DIAC - 11 September 2012
Acknowledgement of valid nomination received - 12 September 2012
Acknowledgement of valid visa application received - 12 September 2012
Bridging visa granted - 12 September 2012
Nomination lodged with RCB - 10 October 2012
Nomination approved by RCB - 13 November 2012

My migration agent has provided me with the TRN numbers and passwords for the eVisa site so I can monitor the status of my application. For the nomination, a number of relevant documents and the RCB advice was uploaded and attached. When I logged in to view the nomination, I could see all of the attachments. However, back in mid-December all of the attachments disappeared. I couldn't think of any reason why they would just disappear. I had my employer contact DIAC and they were informed that if the documents were attached, then there is no need to worry... So I could only assume perhaps they have an internal file and the attachments are there?

I am curious ... has this happened to anyone else? When you log into the eVisa site, are your documents/attachments missing??

BTW - the status of my nomination and visa application is still just 'Application received"

I was just having a look at the Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times website here:

immi.gov.au/about/charter.../visas/8.0.htm

And according to this site, RSMS visas are under Priority Group 1 and the processing time for SkillSelect (subclass 187) is 6 months. So my application was lodged on 11 September meaning my visa might be approved in just over 1 month from now! So that is exciting ... fingers crossed 

I'm interested to hear everyone else's story / updates!

Cheers guys and I will keep my fingers crossed for each and every one of you that your visas get processed quickly!


----------



## patient pomm (Mar 16, 2013)

And the wait continues - all closed for 4 days now too - even got me checking my e-mails 6.30am on a good Friday arrrrrrrr. #patience


----------



## patient pomm (Mar 16, 2013)

patient pomm said:


> And the wait continues - all closed for 4 days now too - even got me checking my e-mails 6.30am on a good Friday arrrrrrrr. #patience


YESTERDAY
Got Nomination approved
C-O
Requested to go for Medicals and re-do police checks
So fingers crossed not long now


----------

